# 192w or 130w on 50 gal



## Mikee (May 8, 2006)

Hey im thinking of ordering a 36" 192W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescent Light Fixture for my 50 gal from http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=244
the lighting it comes with is 1x96W bulb 12000K & 1x96W bulb actinic blue
is this lighting bad? or should I buy the 36" 192W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescent Light Fixture and just put in a 1x96w 10000k and 1x96w 6700k and take out the 1x96W bulb 12000K & 1x96W bulb actinic blue ?

or..would a 30" AquaLight 2-65W be ok from http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/l-pc.php?product_ID=pc-al30130
id take out the 1 Coralife SP 65W Actinic bulb and replace with 6700K 65W bulb
what do you guys think?


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

A mix of 10000 and 6700 K works great for me. I would stick to that if I were you. Also actinic is not a good choice for planted tanks.


----------

